# Entire Layout for Sale in Phoenix



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

All the track, switches, bridges, etc., from the St John's RR in northwest Phoenix is for sale at a *very, very* reasonable price.

See "Track and Roadbed" in the classifieds.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Own a piece of history









That is the layout, many many years a go, that Train Wreck Stan ran into innocent me and thus started the disgraced reputation of accident prone train freaks 

There is no justice 

JJ


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Hmm. Would be an awful long commute.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

any photos??? 
we talking steam era, ??? what size of switches.??/


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

"There is no justice" 

Totally off the subject, but JJ's expression reminded me of Larry Nivon's Ringworld science fiction novels. The characters used an expression "TANJ!," which is actually an acronym for "There ain't no justice!" 

Trivia for today, now back to the normal thread. 

David Meashey


----------



## terry_n_85318 (Jan 3, 2008)

The switches are 10 foot Aristo and handbuilt #5 switches.

Terry


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty, the switches are a mix of large radius Aristo-Craft brass and hand made #5's with metal frogs. Terry is a very fine craftsman. I have some images of the layout but not the detail of the track and stuff. 

I believe both kinds of switches are furnished with positive ground throws.


----------



## Matt Z (Dec 2, 2009)

Hey guys here are a handful of pictures of the layouts over the years... this should give you a pretty good idea 

















 

















 

















 




 

This is a wonderful layout and it's definitely sad to see it go. 

Matt


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

This is a spectacular railroad. I visited it during the convention. As you can see, it is not a "conventional " garden railroad but more like a mountainous railroad, trains appear, trains disappear. When we saw it, some of the trains were live steam. 
Stan, do you know why Terry is taking it down?
Paul


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By bottino on 14 Mar 2011 06:14 PM 
Stan, do you know why Terry is taking it down?


Paul.. Terry is concentrating on his second railroading love of 1 1/2 scale running on 7 1/2 inch track at MLS in North Phoenix. He can sit and ride to his heart's content and just shovel coal in now and then. 

And a bit more seriously, he's experiencing some issues with his back. Like those of us who are in the bracket of advancing years, the issue is not getting down on the ground but getting back and function properly..









We were at the layout last Saturday and had a wonderfully uneventful afternoon and evening of running trains with no mishaps. JJ didn't bring anything to run..


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Stan Cedarleaf on 14 Mar 2011 06:39 PM 
Posted By bottino on 14 Mar 2011 06:14 PM 
Stan, do you know why Terry is taking it down?


Paul.. Terry is concentrating on his second railroading love of 1 1/2 scale running on 7 1/2 inch track at MLS in North Phoenix. He can sit and ride to his heart's content and just shovel coal in now and then. 

And a bit more seriously, he's experiencing some issues with his back. Like those of us who are in the bracket of advancing years, the issue is not getting down on the ground but getting back and function properly..









We were at the layout last Saturday and had a wonderfully uneventful afternoon and evening of running trains with no mishaps. JJ didn't bring anything to run..









No one else ran till Stan retired to a siding. They were too petrified to get out on the main line when he is running.









To me this layout was built with Narrow gauge in mind. My Deseales look out of place on this RR

It is a high desert mining type rail road. Steam looks great on this RR

I actually bought a Connie and some coaches just for this RR when I went over there for steam up.

It was alwasy fun to pull on to a siding and let a live steamer pass you then pull out on the mainline to the next siding so the next live steamer could pass you

It was one eventfull day when one of the live steamers ran out of live steam







and several of us stopped while he cleard the right of way. Well most of us except Stan. He came high balling it around a curve and ran smack dab into my caboose and the rest is history









I never ran them on my RR. 

JJ 

PS You will notice in the first picture there are two cabeese. Stan must have been there that day. You have heard of Crumple Zones on cars? Well that is what the second caboose is for. Scockabzorber.


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Great layout. Reminds me of a giant rock garden with trains


----------



## Ron Hill (Sep 25, 2008)

That is a great looking layout. With all the rocks on the layout, no wonder he has problems with his back! 
Ron


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

That's the one railroad I wanted to see but missed during the convention. Bummer that it's being torn up, and even more of a bummer that I don't need any more rolling stock. Those are GREAT prices! The flat cars are worth the price just for the trucks! (Heck, all the rolling stock is worth it just for the trucks!) 

Later, 

K


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

Thanks Stan and JJ. I know the feeling in the lower back. It takes me a year to get over the major ballasting I do each April and May. I thought I was the only one to run two cabeese. I love doing that. Usually one with a cupola and another with bay windows. 
That is a cool layout. 
Paul


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan and JJ,

Remember Tiny Pearce, in Arizona, had a railroad very similar to this one? It seemed to occupy a lot of acreage. Out in the Arizona desert somewhere. He always posted on Large Scale Central. I believe he passed away a few years ago.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Gary.... Yes, I remember Tiny but I think he was up near Carson City, NV.... 

But the layouts are very similar.







Kay and I were going to visit him on one of our trips but just couldn't make schedules meet.


----------



## terry_n_85318 (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for all of the compliments guys!!!

I used Tiny's layout as a guide for mine.

I'm going to devote all of my time to my 2.5" live steam and electric trains.

Terry


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By terry_n_85318 on 15 Mar 2011 08:50 AM 
Thanks for all of the compliments guys!!!

I used Tiny's layout as a guide for mine.

I'm going to devote all of my time to my 2.5" live steam and electric trains.

Terry

No more saturday afternoon steam ups









JJ


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Being all N.G. it should sale to someone down there. Thats popular.. As for the rocks and stones, give them to Stan and JJ. 

Hows that song goes?? Another one bits the dust........


----------



## Matt Z (Dec 2, 2009)

Terry, 

Yep, we are all going to miss it. 

When you rent the "front loader" to move the rock out of there, let me know I'll come take care of it for you!


----------



## terry_n_85318 (Jan 3, 2008)

Matt,

I'll get John R's live steam tractor over here to do the work.









Terry


----------

